# Desperately needing Help!!!



## humanepost (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello everyone. I really need some guidance here. I went down to Local 11's hall on friday and signed up for the Summer Helper's program. I figured it'd be a good idea while I wait for my interview letter. However, I was told that in order to take a call I have to be called out by name by a contractor. My problem is I don't know anyone in Local 11 and have no idea where to get a list of IBEW contractors in the area. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have 2,000 hours of unindentured apprentice experience and am trying to acquire more. I really love working with all things electrical and am trying to start my career. I've gone as far as moving to Las vegas to try and join Local 357 but was put on a waiting list. I have since moved back and applied to Local 11. I know of nothing else I want to do with my life but be an electrician. Which is why I am seeking every possible source for information. If anyone here knows of a contractor looking for a helper I would appreciate the help. I was told the best way was to network, which is what I am trying to do here. Thanks.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

hum, have you considered the military option ? electrical jobs are mighty hard to come by these days. good luck !


----------



## humanepost (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, but no thanks. As much as I would love to serve my country, I would much rather join the IBEW.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good luck finding a electrical job right now stay persistant if you really want it.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

humanepost said:


> As much as I would love to serve my country, I would much rather join the IBEW.


Why, because yur a chicken sh1t?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Why, because yur a chicken sh1t?


 To join the military or go non union?


----------



## humanepost (Jan 6, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Good luck finding a electrical job right now stay persistant if you really want it.


Thanks william1978 for not answering me like these other guys.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

humanepost said:


> Thanks william1978 for not answering me like these other guys.


 You're welcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

humanepost said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. As much as I would love to serve my country, I would much rather join the IBEW.


 IBEW has ( did ) have a " Helmets to Hardhats " program. like i said , another option. again , good luck. let us know how it goes.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

paul d. said:


> IBEW has ( did ) have a " Helmets to Hardhats " program. like i said , another option. again , good luck. let us know how it goes.


 When I was in the Union a few years ago there was a lot of guys that had come out of the military and I remember them saying something about a program like that.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum !


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Check the NECA (National Electrical Contractors Association) website to get information on contractors in your area who are signatory. You may have to make a few phone calls to complie a list of names numbers to call. Good luck.


----------



## humanepost (Jan 6, 2010)

rlc3854 said:


> Check the NECA (National Electrical Contractors Association) website to get information on contractors in your area who are signatory. You may have to make a few phone calls to complie a list of names numbers to call. Good luck.


Thanks for the suggestion RLC3854. I'll look up the NECA site.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

humane,

probably your best bet for summer helper is morrow-meadows. I now they use a lot of summer helpers on large projects to skirt apprenticeship ratios. They also have a extensive prefab department so they don't have to pay their men scale. They are located in eastern LA county, Industry, I believe. Your best bet with them, is to show up in person and talk to HR or prefab manager.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

william1978 said:


> To join the military or go non union?


To be afraid to serve of course, I could care less if someone coming into the field chose union or non.


----------



## PaulyBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

Did you already get a POE score? or are you waiting for an interview? when did you test? From my own experiance and from others just getting going it is about a 6 - 8 month wait to get started with a good poe score. That is at local 11.


----------



## humanepost (Jan 6, 2010)

PaulyBoy said:


> Did you already get a POE score? or are you waiting for an interview? when did you test? From my own experiance and from others just getting going it is about a 6 - 8 month wait to get started with a good poe score. That is at local 11.


I tested in October 2009. By the way what's POE?


----------



## PaulyBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

humanepost said:


> I tested in October 2009. By the way what's POE?


Pool of *eligables, when you do interview my advice is: Dress business professional, and sell yourself. They want to know how you work with others, if you know what hard work is, and what are your current goals and long term goals. Your previous work experiance is a short conversation unless it is electrical I assume. The POE score is what counts. When they need about 20 - 30 new apprentice split with IW, Sound, and Trans. You will get a call for Boot Camp depending on your score and how many are above you with a better score. Boot camp is about you getting your certs for the LAUSD jobs.
:thumbup:Good Luck.


----------



## PaulyBoy (Jan 11, 2010)

It took about 6 months for me to get a interview I tested in April 09, I would have been working but I had a issue and have to repeat bootcamp.


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

paul d. said:


> hum, have you considered the military option ? electrical jobs are mighty hard to come by these days. good luck !


+1 Google Seabees. or go here.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Construction_Electrician_(US_Navy)


----------



## humanepost (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, thanks to everyone for their input. It was really helpful information. After calling a million contractors I finally found a contractor to give me a chance. I took a call for Morrow-Meadows. I hope with a lot of effort and hard work this will help me get in to the apprenticeship faster.


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey congrats on Meadows! I was there from January til June of 2009. The project ended then I went on vacation for 4 weeks. when I came back they said no work (just short calls) didnt take them. Opted for the pink slip, Sat at home for two months then went back to the first company I worked for in 2008 (still as a summer helper) started the apprenticeship last month....my company kept me as apprentice. But I sat at home for two weeks, about two weeks ago, and am at home today and monday..... stick it out! just curious, where are you working at.. i.e. location, maybe you are working with someone I know...


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Aren't N2 Wires a Johnson Controls thing?


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey, Humanepost, I worked with a preapprentice name Richard in the theater in City Center up on the catwalks. Not you is it? If it is, Rob got what he deserved, booted out of the program.


----------



## walter86 (Feb 28, 2009)

The pension offered by the IBEW was the difference-maker when choosing union over non-union. I have worked non-union while attending technical college at nights and liked it alot but it would not be a smart long-term decision not to stay non-union without a pension in place. On 1/28 I interviewed for the third time for an inside wireman apprenticeship opportunity with my local and finally got my letter of acceptance letter on wednesday of last week.


----------



## spdone (Dec 13, 2009)

The Dark Tower series is the most kicka$$ set of books in the world! (this one at least)


----------

